# libxcrypt-migration

## Maxxx

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema durante la migrazione a libxcrypt...

ho seguito questo link:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Toolchain/libcrypt_implementation

solo che premetto ho fatto un errore in quanto non ho prima di tutto fatto l'upgrade del sistema con il relativo depclean. Quindi mi sono imbattuto in un errore su sys-apps/util-linux-2.36.2. Dopodichè ho rimesso a posto i file package.use, package.accept_keywords ecc... (li ho rimessi come erano prima) e ho fatto l'upgrade del sistema con depclean.

Successivamente ho impostato "/etc/portage changes" come dice sulla guida ed ho eseguito

```
emerge -p -uvDU @world
```

proprio come dicono di fare, ma ho ricevuto l'errore su sys-apps/util-linux-2.36.2

L'errore è qui:

https://pastebin.com/AehwhfJc

Dopodichè, provando a fare il mio classico

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
```

ma con l'opzione --backtrack=30 altrimenti non partiva nemmeno l'upgrade, mi chiede di effetturre USE changes:

 *Quote:*   

> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
>  (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> # required by virtual/libcrypt-1-r1::gentoo
> ...

 

Ma con >=sys-libs/glibc-2.33 crypt  non migro a libxcrypt... o non ci ho capito niente?

Comunque anche se cambio come dice lui ed eseguo

```
etc-update
```

Ottengo quest'altro errore:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world --backtrack=30
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Ho incasinato il sistema  :Smile: 

Spero di essere stato chiaro anche se i passaggi esatti che ho fatto durante questo pomeriggio non me li ricordo esattamente.

Grazie a tutti

----------

## Maxxx

Ho ricominciato da capo rimettendo i vari file su /etc/portage come erano prima e rieseguendo

```
emerge -a -uvDU @world
```

ma ho avuto un errore di file collision su sys-libs/glibc-2.33

 *Quote:*   

>  Detected file collision(s):
> 
>  * 
> 
>  *      /usr/lib64/libcrypt.a
> ...

 

ho riemerso solo sys-libs/glibc-2.33 con l'opzione FEATURES

```
FEATURES="-collision-detect -protect-owned" emerge --ask sys-libs/glibc
```

dovrebbe essere andato a buon fine anche se la segnalazione di file collision c'è:.

 *Quote:*   

> plural.y:46.1-7: warning: POSIX Yacc does not support %define [ * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other
> 
>  * packages (see list below). Add either "collision-protect" or "protect-
> 
>  * owned" to FEATURES in make.conf if you would like the merge to abort
> ...

 

Poi ho rieseguito

```
emerge -a -uvDU @world
```

e depclean.

Ora aspetto il vostro consiglio prima di andare avanti con la migrazione a libxcrypt.

----------

## Maxxx

Ulteriore problema... quando eseguo

```
revdep-rebuild.sh
```

errore:

 *Quote:*   

> * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
>  * Checking reverse dependencies
> 
>  * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update
> ...

 

??

----------

## Maxxx

Per ora in parte ho risolto.

Ho rifatto tutto da capo e sono riuscito a ricompilare tutto senza errori.

Mi manca solo la migrazione a libxcrypt ma per adesso la salto, nell'attesa che qualcuno che già l'ha fatta mi dia consigli.

----------

